# submersed to emersed transformation ?



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi all, I'm interested to learn if there is specific procedure to do this for certain plants. I've done emersing for crypts, anubias, and microsorium where I just got the leaf above water right away. Seems bunch of tough plants to acclimatize. I've put them all in the pond filtration where its shadowed by the semi-transparent fiber canopy, highly humid, and got lots of water current.

But this time I wanna do glosso and echinodorus quadricostatus. Can I use the same procedure, getting them air breathing right away ? I'm afraid the delicate leaf will dry up. Do emersed glosso need direct sunlight or can it grow in that pond filter area ?

BTW, can valisneria be grown emersed ?

thanks in advance


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Safer way to transfer from submersed to emersed is to let your plants develop a strong root system in the pot. Once established, let it slowly adjust to emersed. 

1 to 2" of water above the pot will suffice. Let it grow out of the water on its own.

Vals cannot be grown out of water.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

When I want to transition a plant from submersed to emersed I'll put it in a tank with an inch or so of potting soil on the bottom covered with about an inch or so of water. In short order the plant will root into the soil and will start growing emersed with little difficulty. For larger plants, or those you want to make sure do well you can put more water in there and let it evaporate longer, allowing a slower transition time.

Best,
Phil


----------

